# Welcome to 2018! :: Updates and Changes going forward. Thoughts?



## horseUSA (Jan 1, 2018)

Welcome to 2018! 

Hope your New Years went well. 

Starting this thread to get your feedback on the site.

Things that you wish were different?
Features you’d like to see?
New forum sections?
Forum organization?
Appearance and layout?
Etc any other inputs

I will keep this open and update with some thoughts of my own. Things I’d like to add to the site. Please opine, I look forward to your input.

David

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy, prosperous, healthy New Year back at you.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you David and a very Happy and Prosperous New Year to you with many more to come.
I mentioned a while back to one of the Mods the possibility of a section devoted to UAVs, Drones, Quadcopters, ect. I know that Joe has several and is a certified Drone pilot so the knowledge is certainly here on the forum. 
I personally have been interested in them for several years and have and fly several. I have one almost professional quad a Hubsan H501S-S with video camera, GPS, Altitude Hold, and FPV. I am seriously looking at DJI for my next.
It would be nice to share knowledge, tips, suggestions, product reviews, etc. with others. Here in the US it is becoming very popular and perhaps among several on the forum? Possible?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year David, and thanks for all your work over the last twelve months.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year David. Just one small annoying thing that I would change is that the drop down menus at the top stay open when the pointer passes over them. With my flubby hands I seem to open these inadvertently quite often and I physically have to click back in the header to get rid of it. If possible, I'd prefer a hover feature where the drop down disappears when you mouse away from it.

Oh, and thanks for all the support that your are giving to the site.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year Mr. Horse. Site is coming together nicely with all the improvements. One thing I would like and maybe it's here and I've missed it, is the ability to upload personal videos. As it stands, I have to first upload the video to Youtube and then transfer the link to this sight Maybe the site isn't designed for this, just a thought

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been able to upload mp4's direct from the HD Geo. Use the "upload a file" feature.


----------



## SANCER (Jan 2, 2018)

At this moment I just wish you a prosperous 2018, *David*, with new and many satisfactions. 
Thank for the great work and team that makes up the forum.
Any suggestions or recommendations that arise, count on it.

Saludos 
Luis Carlos
SANCER

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 6, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Happy New Year Mr. Horse. Site is coming together nicely with all the improvements. One thing I would like and maybe it's here and I've missed it, is the ability to upload personal videos. As it stands, I have to first upload the video to Youtube and then transfer the link to this sight Maybe the site isn't designed for this, just a thought



What file format and what size are the videos?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 6, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Happy New Year David. Just one small annoying thing that I would change is that the drop down menus at the top stay open when the pointer passes over them. With my flubby hands I seem to open these inadvertently quite often and I physically have to click back in the header to get rid of it. If possible, I'd prefer a hover feature where the drop down disappears when you mouse away from it.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for all the support that your are giving to the site.
> 
> View attachment 477704



I will have to look into the timing for the dropdown. I see what you are saying. 
What browser are you using?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2018)

The one I tried via Andy's(Crimea_River) method above was an MP4, length 1:15 minutes, 4.65 MB. It did upload using the "Upload a File" button but it just created a download link


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2018)

Where did you try that fubar?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh and David, the theme is still rubbish on my Android phone. Nearly unusabl. It's slow, keeps loading forever and its' hard to even type a message.

And another thing, I would like to have the birthdays back. It was always a nice personal touch to start a thread for a member's birthday. We lost it with this Xenforo system.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2018)

It was in my Personal Gallery thread. I deleted it right after I saw what happened


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2018)

Ah okay, I thought you were trying this in a post.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> I will have to look into the timing for the dropdown. I see what you are saying.
> What browser are you using?



Chrome


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2018)

mikewint

We already have a section for drones, see
The Era of Drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> ......Just one small annoying thing that I would change is that the drop down menus at the top stay open when the pointer passes over them. With my flubby hands I seem to open these inadvertently quite often and I physically have to click back in the header to get rid of it. If possible, I'd prefer a hover feature where the drop down disappears when you mouse away from it....



Andy, also you may click anywhere on the grey background of the forum if you want to close the opened menus.So you don't need to get back the the header to get rid of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2018)

The point is not having to click anywhere. I just find it annoying when the drop downs stay open but it's still a small annoyance. Lots of good things have been done and I appreciate those.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)

Do you use the mouse or it happens on the mobile?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2018)

On my laptop using the track pad.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 7, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Welcome to 2018!  *Thank you!*
> 
> Hope your New Years went well. *Yes! Earth was vibrating for new year!*
> 
> ...



Thank You.

David, All moderators and users,

I hope you have an amasing new year!

SharukinTurgal (ST) Artseroni

(My Assyrian name, Sharukin = Great King / Turgal = War Chief)



Marcel said:


> I would like to have the birthdays back. It was always a nice personal touch to start a thread for a member's birthday. We lost it with this Xenforo system.



Same Here !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> On my laptop using the track pad.



So you should be able to move your pointer ( cursor ) anywhere over the grey area on your screen ( marked with arrows in the pic below, for example.. ) then hit the trackpad in order to simulate the left mouse button.Unless you have two buttons there with the trackpad ( touchpad) so use the left one. The opened menu will be closed. Please check.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, Wojtek. I know that and can do that. I just don't like that I HAVE to do that! In my opinion, the drop down menus should disappear once you have moused away from them. The should not stay open.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimea_River
looking into some different style options


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes, Wojtek. I know that and can do that. I just don't like that I HAVE to do that! In my opinion, the drop down menus should disappear once you have moused away from them. The should not stay open.



I see.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2018)

No big deal David, but if it's a simple fix....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 7, 2018)

Probably the way my desktop is set up? - but trying to log out at times, the curser/cursor is at it's limit trying to click on it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the input. The staff is currently working on getting a new (maybe old) style on the site. We are not completely happy with the current one.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh David, we now have the sliding slideshow, then the table with newest posts for different sections and also another 'New posts' in the sidebar. I would say that's a little redundant

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 10, 2018)

New style preview, bringing back an oldie.

You can access from style chooser bottom left. Select Atrakus v2
or this link WW2Aircraft.net Forums

Post your thoughts. Likes/dislikes/comments/suggestions

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2018)

Ahhh, Atrakus v2 .... brings back warm memories of my first year on this site ... 

The banner ads look very classy and punch against Atrakus.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 10, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> New style preview, bringing back an oldie.
> 
> You can access from style chooser bottom left. Select Atrakus v2
> or this link WW2Aircraft.net Forums
> ...



So Classic!

Nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah, horse and I were looking into another theme and then we thought why not change it back to the best theme we've had in the forum's existence. Horse absolutely did a terrific job imitating this theme. 

For the newbies here, the example for this theme was used here from 2006 to 2010. This is not the same theme, it's more modern now and will adjust to your phone, unlike the old one, but it's heavily inspired by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, horse and I were looking into another theme and then we thought why not change it back to the best theme we've had in the forum's existence. Horse absolutely did a terrific job imitating this theme.
> 
> For the newbies here, the example for this theme was used here from 2006 to 2010. This is not the same theme, it's more modern now and will adjust to your phone, unlike the old one, but it's heavily inspired by it.



Well, i'm not a Technical guy in PC, Programming and Such ...
But i really like this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 10, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Well, i'm not a Technical guy in PC, Programming and Such ...
> But i really like this one.


And should be more stable on your mobile. 

 Marcel
can attest to that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 10, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> And should be more stable on your mobile.
> 
> Marcel
> can attest to that


Yes, it is.

Thank you.


----------



## SANCER (Jan 10, 2018)

I do not remember having lived on my arrival date (Aug 2014) the Atrakus style (now I know the dates, Marcel post # 34), I agree with *michaelmaltby* and *ARTESH* with the classic and elegant format. 
I also like that you can see the Siggys completely. 
_Does not this affect the good performance and speed of response in the forum?_ And it is very nice that you can have the option to choose the one you like at a certain moment. 

*Thanks Marcel and Horse*, they are doing a very good job.

Saludos y gracias 
Luis Carlos

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2018)

It was horse who did this, so don't thank me. 
Underneath there is a whole new theme. I believe it's actually lighter than the current default theme which is very heavy weight. And adjust very well to the telephone unlike the current one. On my rather low-end cellphone, the current theme is unusable while the new artakus actually works rather nicely.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 10, 2018)

SANCER said:


> I do not remember having lived on my arrival date (Aug 2014) the Atrakus style (now I know the dates, Marcel post # 34), I agree with *michaelmaltby* and *ARTESH* with the classic and elegant format.
> I also like that you can see the Siggys completely.
> _Does not this affect the good performance and speed of response in the forum?_ And it is very nice that you can have the option to choose the one you like at a certain moment.
> 
> ...


با سرعت پایین اینترنت ایران،
الان خیلی راحت تر لود میشه!
هم با گوشی و هم از طریق کامپیوتر!

Due to low speed of internet in Iran (for current uprising)
previous theme needed a long time to be loaded.
but now, it takes only seconds to load.
Both Mobile and PC.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 10, 2018)

Yea this one is quite a slim one compared to Xenith. Should load faster and take less bandwidth and use fewer system resources

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2018)

We'll have to discuss this horse, but in my opinion because of this, we should take the original version of this theme as an alternative for users who don't like brown instead of the Xenith which is to heavy and unstable.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 10, 2018)

Yea, that works. Will still leave the xenith for those that really want it. 
Then have artakus v2, and a default of the base style.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 10, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Yea this one is quite a slim one compared to Xenith. Should load faster and take less bandwidth and use fewer system resources


My mobile' Internet Speed is -E !!!
But, Hopefully, it can load this forum fast and good.
---
PC Speed is enough to play "Operation Flash point: Resistance" online!
lacking for more modern games like Men of War : AS2 or MMO/MMORPG ones!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)

It sounds good.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> We'll have to discuss this horse, but in my opinion because of this, we should take the original version of this theme as an alternative for users who don't like brown instead of the Xenith which is to heavy and unstable.


Sounds like a good plan.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Jan 10, 2018)

Marcel said:


> It was horse who did this, so don't thank me.
> Underneath there is a whole new theme. I believe it's actually lighter than the current default theme which is very heavy weight. And adjust very well to the telephone unlike the current one. On my rather low-end cellphone, the current theme is unusable while the new artakus actually works rather nicely.


Now that I can try it on my cell phone, it performs much better and as they have mentioned it is easier to read, it will only be a matter of getting used to it and trying it out ... suggestions, doubts and improvements can gradually emerge.

Personally I like more blue and gray tones, not so much the brown and cuttlefish colors, however ... they make it look elegant and modern; It's just a matter of getting used to it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 10, 2018)

I think we might also introduce a blue/greyish one too

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jan 10, 2018)

Is the "spy" function gone and what does the red box next to new posts mean? Just curious.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 10, 2018)

The number is the count of unread posts. 
If you do mark forums read you will see it goes to zero. 

Again the count is not threads but posts

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2018)

Commendable work on replicating the old scheme but, to be honest, I'm slow to get used to new things so reverting back to yet another format is something that I'm not going to do. Had a brief look at it - looks great - but I'm not going there after having now finally gotten used to this "new" one.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Is the "spy" function gone and what does the red box next to new posts mean? Just curious.





horseUSA said:


> The number is the count of unread posts.
> If you do mark forums read you will see it goes to zero.
> 
> Again the count is not threads but posts



If you click the counter you will be moved to the list of posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 10, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Is the "spy" function gone


No I just have to put the link there
Spy | WW2Aircraft.net Forums

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Jan 10, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> I think we might also introduce a blue/greyish one too


That is a quick response to a suggestion. They are from the actions that make this forum so different !! 
What is the "spy" function?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimea_River
, I think we'll keep th at theme as a choice as well, but I don't think much maintenance will be done on it. I changes a inevitable anyway, so I suggest to try one of the two new themes anyway as they perform much better as well. But it's your own choice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dammit David....let me buy you a beer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2018)

But....but...but, where's the Xmas banner? There's still 2 months to go with the ww2aircraft.net festive season. I do like the change though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2018)

I will make a theme especially for you with the Christmas banner: lol:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey guys been awhile since I've been here hope all is well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 11, 2018)

wilbur1
welcome back! Still here kicking. Hope you enjoy the site again 

If you want you can try out an old theme Atrakus back from when you first arrived. Go to style chooser bottom left and select Artakus v2. Might be familiar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> wilbur1
> welcome back! Still here kicking. Hope you enjoy the site again


yea its been a bit last I had heard was the site was sold and shut down glad to see it back


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2018)

It's never been sold and it is still up like it was.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok gimme a bit


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 11, 2018)

Never sold never shutdown. A rough patch of maintenance on my part for a bit. But fortunately the other admin/mods kept it rolling if only on three wheels. I think we’ve got that fourth wheel back now!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah horseUSA came back after we have him 100% more salary.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Never sold never shutdown. A rough patch of maintenance on my part for a bit. But fortunately the other admin/mods kept it rolling if only on three wheels. I think we’ve got that fourth wheel back now!


ahh ok things have definitely changed but still see alot of the old crew here


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Marcel said:


> It's never been sold and it is still up like it was.


I didn't know what was goin on back then something was wonky but then I got caught up with work and slacked


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 11, 2018)

wilbur1 said:


> ahh ok things have definitely changed but still see alot of the old crew here


Yes...time plays that trick on us all. Never ceasing


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2018)

Amen.........................

Thanks Dave!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yup last time I was on here I had a laptop now I'm doing this from a tablet lol

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2018)

Welcome back Wilbur! Yeah the forum hit a bit of a lull but Horse is back 1000% and things are better than ever! I'm personally excited to see all the new activity here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome back Wilbur! Yeah the forum hit a bit of a lull but Horse is back 1000% and things are better than ever! I'm personally excited to see all the new activity here.


hey Thor how ya been


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2018)

I've been just lovely Wilbur, thanks for asking. Back in the US after 3.5 years in the middle east and loving life again. I hope all is well with you and your family!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 11, 2018)

Thorlifter said:


> Back in the US after 3.5 years in the middle east and loving life again.


Where were you?

if i may ask!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2018)

Jubail, Saudi Arabia. Civilian IT SME building the Sadara chemical plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 11, 2018)

A blue/grey/black version of the Artakus can be found here - WW2Aircraft.net Forums

or bottom left style chooser - Artakus -Blue/Grey

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Crimea_River
> , I think we'll keep th at theme as a choice as well, but I don't think much maintenance will be done on it. I changes a inevitable anyway, so I suggest to try one of the two new themes anyway as they perform much better as well. But it's your own choice.



OK, be patient with me please because I'm old and slow. I thought this new/old Arktakus thingy was an optional site layout. Are you now saying the "new" one (I don't know what it's called) is not going to be supported anymore? And there's a second "new" one? I don't get what's going on. What are the two "new" themes and what's the one that won't be maintained and how the heck do I switch????

I'm starting to feel like Chris......

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimea_River
the one you are on, Xenith. That will still be available to use. There will be two new options Artakus v2 and Artakus - Blue/Grey. 
So if you wish to stay with Xenith, then you will not be affected. 

There is an updated version of the forum software. The site will switch to it in the mid to end of this year. The new software requires new styles. At that point the style options will change, but I don't know what that will consist of right now.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> OK, be patient with me please because I'm old and slow. I thought this new/old Arktakus thingy was an optional site layout. Are you now saying the "new" one (I don't know what it's called) is not going to be supported anymore? And there's a second "new" one? I don't get what's going on. What are the two "new" themes and what's the one that won't be maintained and how the heck do I switch????
> 
> I'm starting to feel like Chris......


Yeah if you like you can keep the current theme, probably until the big software update of the forum.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks guys. Clear now. Apologies but too much change at one time scrambles my brain more than it already is. Looks like there's time before I need to worry about more scrambling.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 11, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like there's time before I need to worry about more scrambling.


We will make it clear what will change and when before it does. Won't just flip a switch on you!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2018)

I may be oversensitive, having dealt with my former employers' IT team......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 11, 2018)

Technology is a tricky animal. It is default necessary to use/interact with in the modern world. However, it still has yet to abstract away many of its analytical nuances. Thus making it non-intuitive for many and plain annoying at times.


----------

